# New Swift Sundance



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Through the Motor Caravan Magazine and Facebook, I see there's a presentation on the new Swift Sundance range on their website.

http://www.swiftleisure.co.uk/motorhomes/swift/sundance

The video is excellent and gives a real feel for the van. It's not the layout for us, but the presentation is superb.

Well done, all at Swift.

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree we have just been watching it.
Very professional and friendly and very helpful.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice one and you know where to come and get one!    

Peter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift video*

Hi

There is a nice video on the Swift website too. A good way of showing the van with spoken commentary..

Russell


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Yes-impressive Presentation.

All they need to do now is "Walk The Talk" :wink:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Got one on order (well, Bessacar), delivery mid July.
Gerry


----------



## tattyhead (Mar 21, 2006)

*Swift Sundance 630G*

We have ordered a new 630G motorhome but cannot find any details about it anywhere. Has anybody got any ideas where I can see some on here or the internet.
Thanks


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Swift Sundance 630G*



tattyhead said:


> We have ordered a new 630G motorhome but cannot find any details about it anywhere. Has anybody got any ideas where I can see some on here or the internet.
> Thanks


http://www.johnscross.co.uk/products.php?product=2010-Swift-Sundance-630G-New-Motorhome

will this help?


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

how about if swift or the owner or the van do a video after six months or a year of ownership and see how things are then


----------



## tattyhead (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks very much for that. I checked it out and it was helpful although we have ordered a low profile model although only slightly different. Thanks again, if you come across any more pictures of the 630G I would be grateful if you would let me know


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Swift Sundance 630G*



tattyhead said:


> We have ordered a new 630G motorhome but cannot find any details about it anywhere. Has anybody got any ideas where I can see some on here or the internet.
> Thanks


I have some exclusive photos of the Bessie 480 (Sundance 630G). Send me a pm with your email address and I shall forward them to you.
Ours is due mid July.
Gerry


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

Dear Tattyhead,
We have a 2 year old Sundance 630G, love it and just couldn't manage without the garage, which takes the Scooter 2 elec bikes and all the usual paraphernalia. Not the newer model but if you have any questions or would like any photos just let me know.


----------



## billyhill (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Swift Sundance 630G*



tattyhead said:


> We have ordered a new 630G motorhome but cannot find any details about it anywhere. Has anybody got any ideas where I can see some on here or the internet.
> Thanks


try todds motorhomes for 12 good pics of the 630g


----------



## tattyhead (Mar 21, 2006)

*630G*

Hi Bovisand

Thanks for that. You have answered another question I had regarding the garage. We have scooter and 2 electric bikes and were wondering if they would goin now we know lol thanks


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Swift Sundance 630G*



billyhill said:


> tattyhead said:
> 
> 
> > We have ordered a new 630G motorhome but cannot find any details about it anywhere. Has anybody got any ideas where I can see some on here or the internet.
> ...


Unfortunately, the photos on Todds site are general photos of the new Sundance range and were taken before the 630G prptotype was built.
Luckily, I have the photos that were taken just after the build of the prototype and show the kitchen and bed layout.
Gerry


----------



## folkiedave (Sep 27, 2008)

geordie01 said:


> how about if swift or the owner or the van do a video after six months or a year of ownership and see how things are then


Come to me. discounting the winter layup my 580 PR has spent as much time with the dealer as it has with me. At least it certainly feels like that.


----------



## tattyhead (Mar 21, 2006)

*Sundance 630G*

Hi Ash

Any luck with the photographs or expected build date yet?
Regards Pauline (Tattyhead)


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

We have two new 2010 Sundances in stock a 590RS and a 630L, pictures on website if you are curious.

Peter


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Pauline,

I'll chase up the Sales Team, and come back to you. Sorry it has taken so long.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Pauline,
> 
> I'll chase up the Sales Team, and come back to you. Sorry it has taken so long.
> 
> ...


Ash,
Hazel has some photos of the interior of the new 630G/Bessacar E480. If she doesn't still have them I have copies. I am hoping that production has not shifted from early July.
Gerry


----------

